# A Beach Story: a wet adventure in more ways than one



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

"Warning: this story may include graphic details that may be offensive to some"

Ok, well maybe not! Ha! We went to the beach with Whistler the other day. Sun was in abundance and great pups were all around us. As you may recall, when Whistler was a young pup/lad he was scared of going in the sea/water. Not anymore! I loves jumping in and searching the seabottoms for buried treasure! Playing with his trusted friend Kuma, he almost seems to smile while retrieving in the water. And there lies the issue! His smile makes him gulp so much seawater that when we hit the sand he thirsts for more water. So with the hot sun looking over us, he just gulps down nice clean water to cool off and hydrate.

Well, this is when it becomes interesting. Fast forward about 3 or 4 hours until we get home! Remember those days when you have an 8 week pup that needs to go every 30 minutes... Well imagine that with a 12 month pup. Man, he was a lean, mean, pi$$in' machine! I think we could have read a book standing next to him while he was doing his thing. How big are those reserves anyway!!??? On numerous occasions on hikes we always remarked that he could mark all the trees in the woods and would still have some left but man after a beach outting I don't think anything tops this. Thing is that we took him out 3 or 4 times in the evening and it would be the same every time! The gf even remarked that she thought he was getting a urinary infection to which I replied: nope, just seawater and drinking to compensate for the seawater and heat. 

To our surprise, the little bugger had even relieved himself slightly downstairs the next day when we had left to run errands... And this after having taken him out!!? He had never had an accident inside in 10 months...

Moral of the story: no infection, fun times at the beach, will know what watch out for next time!


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Hahaha


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I'm thinking, a gallon reserve. And he makes it up on the spot if he needs to cover up other scent. I wish my car was like this : with the gas.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Haha Data! You're probably right!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Last time I drank some at the beach, felt a little less buoyant :


----------

